# DanDan's AdMech exploration army!



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome, one and all! To a new and horribly painted army of DanDan's! 

First off, I'll begin with thanking you for clicking onto this thread and scrolling through. But also for bearing with my horrible painting skills. You see, I lack a lot of painting equipment so I'm using half broken brushes, with ripped out bristles and dried up brushes. Along with that my paint supplies are limited and dry, so without further ado! Onto the project its self?

I'm going with an Adeptus Mechanicus theme basing it off the Grey Knights codex, of course this'll mean lots of conversions and other fun wackey things that the AdMech have. But with conversions, skill is needed, now my skill is mostly rested in kitbashing with /minor/ greenstuffing skills, so your advice and tips and tricks are massively appreciated in the long run. The first begins with a basic Inquisitor and his men, I hope secondly to follow up with more Skitarii and a finished techmarine. My second techpriest I got no personal pics of, sorry! The army will stick 1000 and then slowly build up to finish up at 2000 with a few apocalypse models along the way.

My list so far:

HQ:

Inquisitor Coteaz (Leads squad 3) - 100 Points
Artificer Armour
Bolt Pistol
Master-crafted Nemesis Hammer
Psyk-out Grenade
Frag Grenade
Krak Grenade 
Psyber-Eagle

Ordo Malleus Inquisitor (Leads squad 2) - 43 Points
Daemonblade
Carapace Armour
Psyk-out Grenade
Frag Grenade
Krak Grenade 
1 Servo Skull

Ordo Malleus Inquisitor (Leads squad 1) - 43 Points
Daemonblade
Carapace Armour
Psyk-out Grenade
Frag Grenade
Krak Grenade 
1 Servo Skull

Elites:

Techmarine - 143 Points
Artificer Armour
Boltgun
Power Weapon
ServoHarness
Orbital Relay
Servo Skull
Psyk-out Grenade
Frag Grenade
Krak Grenade 
Troops:

Henchman Warband 1# (Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarii unit) - 132 Points

3 Servitors - 30 Points
3 Heavy Bolters
Carapace Armour

3 Warrior Äcolytes - 47 Points
3 Plasma Guns
1 Melta bomb

Chimera APC - 55 Points
Multi-Laser
Heavy Bolter

Henchman Warband 2# (Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarii unit) - 132 Points

3 Servitors - 30 Points
3 Heavy Bolters
Carapace Armour

3 Warrior Äcolytes - 47 Points
3 Melta Guns
1 Melta bomb

Chimera APC - 55 Points
Multi-Laser
Heavy Bolter

Henchman Warband 3# (Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarii unit) - 217 Points

3 Servitors - 30 Points
3 Multi-Meltas
Carapace Armour

3 Warrior Äcolytes - 132 Points
3 Plasma Pistols
3 Powerfists
Carapace Armour 

Chimera APC - 55 Points
Multi-Laser
Heavy Bolter

I've begun the army with two basic techpriests of which will represent Inquisitors, here's the first one painted up:


Techpreist Arkios, leader of Skitarii warband #2










Followed closely by his loyal skitarii (warrior acolytes) equipped with specialist weapons (Now these guys are horribly painted so some tips and tricks to spice them up would be appreciated.): 



















Finally a small group shot of the semi-painted/fully painted AdMech force that I've got round to so far:










Sadly to get back into the hobby has taken me a good few months, but I'm back and more ready then ever to take on a new project at hand! So, ladies and gentlemen. Thanks for sticking around and reading through, I do hope you enjoyed my beginning post and hope you come back for me of my.. 'painting skills'! :grin:​


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

It's nice to see more Ad Mech here. 

Always loved the IG Techmarine models, if your after a bit of diversity look at the FW one, beautiful model.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Small update: received two chimera apcs for the henchman squads. Will begin building them tomorrow then move onto priming them!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome stuff, it's always so exciting to see people take on something like Admech where the sky is the limit!

Consider me subed!

Have you thought about what basing you will be doing on them?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

New update:

Began work on the next Skitarii squad instead of painting and making the chimeras, came out with these: Can't say they're beauties but they're painted! (Or partly painted - Still need some tips on how to improve on these basic guys >.< They seem so plain and horrible.)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a good start, personally what I would do is paint the boots a darker brown and go with a darker color on the body armour. Maybe black just to break up the large amounts of beige.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

The black body armour and darker leather boots sound like a quality idea! Cheers, ill give it a try.


----------

